# El Mejor Papel para Transferir a PCB



## GERI

Hola a todos, como están.
Les cuento, luego de varios, "muchos", variados, etc, etc, intentos de realizar PCB´s de la forma más práctica y sencilla, o sea "El Planchado", llegué a dar con el mejor papel aunque Uds no lo crean y como "yapa" es descarte de mi trabajo... ahora vamos a explicar pro y contra de los métodos.

Serigrafía: El mejor, pero para fabricar una sola plaquita, es antifuncional, se demora más en preparar el shablón o marco, que en imprimir y atacar la placa de PCB. Como agregado armar un pequeño tallercito para imprimir nuestras placas es bastante económico y el método de impresión es sencillo en si... inclusive el grabado del marco (que se recupera para seguir grabando otra placa), pero es recomendable para tiradas en serie, no para uno o dos placas.

Plotteo con Cutter: Muy bueno el método, cómodo (si se tiene un Cutter) y preciso, pero, cuando diseñamos los variados soft, no nos exportan los diseños en un formato que pueda reconocer el soft de Cutter, y como máximo a través de artilugios que saben los diseñadores se puede convertir el archivo creado en vector, por lo general a los archivos de PCB´s los tenemos en JPG, GIF, TIF, PDF, etc, menos en un formato vectorizado fácil de reconocer por el Cutter.

Ahora, el famoso planchado: Llevo tiempo buscando el mejor método y el mejor material para realizar la termotransferencia" hasta que por fin di en la tecla.

Papel Obra o común: NO porque el toner se adhiere demasiado y no se tranfiere 100%.
Papel Vegetal: Idem al anterior pero se tranfiere en un 60-70%
Papel Fotográfico: Idem al anterior y de yapa "caro"
Papel Ilustración: ya sea virgen (en blanco) o impreso offset (un hoja de revista) no se transfiere por completo le den como le den.

Ahora lo mejor. les cuento tengo un empresa de publicidad en la cual (por suerte) dispongo de todas las herramientas para fabricar los PCB´s. (Cutter, Plotter Impresión, marcos de serigrafía, etc) ademá de la experiencia en el uso de las mismas.
Dentro de este rubro existe un papel de "Termotransferencia" o "Transfer" en el cual se puede imprimir con Láser (toner), Ink Jet, serigrafía, etc. y este a la vez se tranfiere por calor (Panchado) al soporte que deseemos en nuestro caso el cobre de nuestro PCB. 
Les aseguro que se transfiere en un 100% porque está diseñado para eso. Pero encontré un pequeño problema y es que deja una fina película de una goma o pegamento que con un poco de trabajo lo frotamos con alcohol y sale, y listo para atacar con Cloruro Férrico o con lo que quieran..

Después de realizar infinidades de pruebas... allé el mejo papel, y es el tiro a metros y kg todos los días, el famoso papel es el que llamamos Liner o Papel base de los Vinilos Autoadhesivos que plotteamos o que usamos para hacer calcomanías o Stiker.
Dicho papel, en su cara interna, o sea la cara que esta adherida al vinilo, posee una película siliconada la cual no deja que se adhiera el pegamento del vinilo y podamos despegar con facilidad... entonces dije, si no se pega nada (inclusive ni las fibras de tinta indeleble escriben sobre la superficie, ni lápiz, ni bolígrafos, nada de nada...) entonces creería que el toner de impresora láser tampoco...
Hice la prueba, se imprime sin el más mínimo inconveniente, se transfiere con calor (planchado) y se levanta el papel sin humededer, frotar ni nada... y lo mejor... se tranfiere 100%, es material de desperdicio que se tira cuando se realizan plotteos... o sea Gratis (en mi caso).

Hagan la prueba y quedarán sorprendidos... Una acotación la plancha 150-160º aprox...
Saludos y suerte...


----------



## Tavo

Buenísimo el dato, voy a ver si se consigue.

El problema (GRAVE) que tengo es que NO tengo impresora láser, y las fotocopias cada día son peores... 

Tampoco tengo a ningún familiar/conocido que tenga impresora láser... 

Saludos.


----------



## Æneas

Pregunto acá para no hacer papelones personalmente en todos los comercios de donde vivo.. en negocios de qué rubro se vende ese papel..? En librerías comunes lo tienen?


----------



## Tacatomon

Por ese papel pregunté y no le venden suelto, solo en calcomanías... O quizás al percebe que le pregunté no sabía nada. El que más se le asemeja es el papel vegetal, ese que parece como encerado, pero igual... Te esfuerzas demasiado y no queda a la de una...

¿alguna forma comercial de encontrarlo solo?

Saludos!


----------



## Æneas

Se me ocurre ir a un comercio de gráfica y preguntar si no tienen ese tipo de papel de descarte para regalarme..


----------



## rash

Hola, éste es el papel que yo utilizo, imprimes con laser, planchas directamente y retiras el papel sin tener que mojar ni nada de nada, retiras de forma inmediata...

Llevo muuucho tiempo utilizándolo y cuando le coges el tiempo y temperatura, salen las pcb muy aceptables.

El papel es la base de las pegatinas para los cd o dvd... que mis amigos me dan cuando ellos imprimen alguna carátula para cd...

saludos


----------



## GERI

Lo que tienen que conseguir o comprar no es un papel, sino, tienen que conseguir vinilo con la que se realiza plotteos o calcomanías, el material es como un PVC o plástico, del lado de abajo hay un papel que se llama "Liner" o papel base de vinilo, este es el papel que hay que usar, porque una de sus caras es siliconada.
Lo que veo que usa Rash, también sirve, sirve cualquier papel que tenga una base siliconasa en una de sus caras.
Pueden ir a alguna gráfica donde realicen plotteos de vinilo, y el papel que se tira (porque no tiene autoadhesivo, sirve de soporte nomás) se lo piden lo cortan a medida de una hoja y a imprimir..
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Comercialmente lo pueden conseguir como "Papel siliconado", pero.. si no lo encuentran (como yo), lo que hago es comprar "contac" que es muy similar al vinilo que comenta GERI, pero bastante más barato, luego recortan hojas de tamaño A4 y a la hora de usarlo, tiran el contac y se quedan con el papel siliconado de atrás . 

Coincido que es lo mejor que hay a la hora de hacer PCBs, pero... es muy importante tener impresora láser. Primero porque dudo que en una fotocopiadora les dejen imprimir en esa hoja y segundo porque el papel se despega de la placa sin dejar rastro alguno (de papel, queda sólo el toner limpio), entonces si la impresión no es "perfecta", que cubra todas las pistas e islas completamente con tinta, van a quedar puntos sin cubrir y los van a encontrar luego de retirar la placa del ácido.

Saludos


----------



## GERI

Ok de acuerdo con vos Mariano, pero te comento que en las casas que venden insumos para cartelería y serigrafía, hay materiales más económicos que el "contac" que mencionas que se utiliza para revestir o "forras" carpetas o cuadernos de escolares.
Te comento que hay vinilos chinos muy muy económicos de $6.- el metro lineal y tiene 0.60 mts de ancho o sea 0.60 mt2 por solo A$ 6.-
Y tambien hay PVC en planchas que se usa para imprimir calcos y sticker en serigrafía más barato todavía que el vinilo.
Tienen que conseguir el más barato porque lo que se utiliza es el papel base no el autoadhesivo.
Inclusive en las librerías hay papel autoadhesivo para pasar por impresoras tamaño A4, en este caso tienen que sacar el papel con pegamento y utilizar la base donde estaba pegada.
También sirven la base o soporte de planchas de rótulos de carpetas, ojalillos, y cualquier material autoadhesivo.

Les sugiero, creería que en todos lados hay algún comercio que realice ploteos con vinilos, entonces se llegan y les piden el Liner o Papel Base porque este material una vez realizado el trabajo se tira porque "no sirve" para nada más (excepto para hacer PCB´s)

Saludos


----------



## sjuan

si, en colombia se llaman litografias y el papel, adesivo 

y es perfecto ya no hay que desaser el papel ni


----------



## gargoyles

conocen el papel de acetato?es barato y ademas en las papelerias puedes hacer la impresion y comprarlas (dezconozco si se abomba con el metodo de la plancha)


----------



## sjuan

creeme no es lo mismo, ni por lejos,pero compralo y lo comprebas


----------



## GERI

Hola como están???
Ya probaron con el "papel" que les recomendé?
Alguien tiene algo que opinar o consultar?
Suerte. Saludos


----------



## jreyes

Tal como alguien dijo más arriba, se puede conseguir como forro para cuadernos escolares. El detalle es que llega un punto y ya no tienes nada más que forrar ! 


También lo uso desde hace tiempo (acá en el foro alguien lo recomendó hace como un año, creo).


Adiosín...!


----------



## germanlego

GERI dijo:


> Hola a todos, como están.
> Les cuento, luego de varios, "muchos", variados, etc, etc, intentos de realizar PCB´s de la forma más práctica y sencilla, o sea "El Planchado", llegué a dar con el mejor papel aunque Uds no lo crean y como "yapa" es descarte de mi trabajo... ahora vamos a explicar pro y contra de los métodos.
> 
> Serigrafía: El mejor, pero para fabricar una sola plaquita, es antifuncional, se demora más en preparar el shablón o marco, que en imprimir y atacar la placa de PCB. Como agregado armar un pequeño tallercito para imprimir nuestras placas es bastante económico y el método de impresión es sencillo en si... inclusive el grabado del marco (que se recupera para seguir grabando otra placa), pero es recomendable para tiradas en serie, no para uno o dos placas.
> 
> Plotteo con Cutter: Muy bueno el método, cómodo (si se tiene un Cutter) y preciso, pero, cuando diseñamos los variados soft, no nos exportan los diseños en un formato que pueda reconocer el soft de Cutter, y como máximo a través de artilugios que saben los diseñadores se puede convertir el archivo creado en vector, por lo general a los archivos de PCB´s los tenemos en JPG, GIF, TIF, PDF, etc, menos en un formato vectorizado fácil de reconocer por el Cutter.
> 
> Ahora, el famoso planchado: Llevo tiempo buscando el mejor método y el mejor material para realizar la termotransferencia" hasta que por fin di en la tecla.
> 
> Papel Obra o común: NO porque el toner se adhiere demasiado y no se tranfiere 100%.
> Papel Vegetal: Idem al anterior pero se tranfiere en un 60-70%
> Papel Fotográfico: Idem al anterior y de yapa "caro"
> Papel Ilustración: ya sea virgen (en blanco) o impreso offset (un hoja de revista) no se transfiere por completo le den como le den.
> 
> Ahora lo mejor. les cuento tengo un empresa de publicidad en la cual (por suerte) dispongo de todas las herramientas para fabricar los PCB´s. (Cutter, Plotter Impresión, marcos de serigrafía, etc) ademá de la experiencia en el uso de las mismas.
> Dentro de este rubro existe un papel de "Termotransferencia" o "Transfer" en el cual se puede imprimir con Láser (toner), Ink Jet, serigrafía, etc. y este a la vez se tranfiere por calor (Panchado) al soporte que deseemos en nuestro caso el cobre de nuestro PCB.
> Les aseguro que se transfiere en un 100% porque está diseñado para eso. Pero encontré un pequeño problema y es que deja una fina película de una goma o pegamento que con un poco de trabajo lo frotamos con alcohol y sale, y listo para atacar con Cloruro Férrico o con lo que quieran..
> 
> Después de realizar infinidades de pruebas... allé el mejo papel, y es el tiro a metros y kg todos los días, el famoso papel es el que llamamos Liner o Papel base de los Vinilos Autoadhesivos que plotteamos o que usamos para hacer calcomanías o Stiker.
> Dicho papel, en su cara interna, o sea la cara que esta adherida al vinilo, posee una película siliconada la cual no deja que se adhiera el pegamento del vinilo y podamos despegar con facilidad... entonces dije, si no se pega nada (inclusive ni las fibras de tinta indeleble escriben sobre la superficie, ni lápiz, ni bolígrafos, nada de nada...) entonces creería que el toner de impresora láser tampoco...
> Hice la prueba, se imprime sin el más mínimo inconveniente, se transfiere con calor (planchado) y se levanta el papel sin humededer, frotar ni nada... y lo mejor... se tranfiere 100%, es material de desperdicio que se tira cuando se realizan plotteos... o sea Gratis (en mi caso).
> 
> Hagan la prueba y quedarán sorprendidos... Una acotación la plancha 150-160º aprox...
> Saludos y suerte...



saludos geri tambien sirbe, el papel que queda del papel contac asi como el proceso del vinilo, gracias portu investigacion, tu lo as demostrado no hay que ser cientifici para inventar; eso es una nota


----------



## Jikugy Holie

Hola a todos, muchas gracias por este aporte ya que soy nuevo en esto y los otros días hice un PCB con una hoja común y no se marco del todo por lo que tuve que pasar marcador indeleble y quedo mejor pero no lo suficientemente bien como quería así que probare este método y luego les cuento. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## rascueso

Geri recién acabo de probar tu método pero con el papel base del contac y quedo 20 puntos. mañana un amigo que tiene una rotuladora me va a dar un montón del papel desperdicio. mil gracias loco!! estaba cansado de no sentir los dedos después de tanto frotar el papel en el agua. saludos y una vez mas gracias por compartir


----------



## engmarcos5

Olá a todos.
Sou do Brasil, São Paulo.

Eu utilizo um papel vendido aqui, que possui um tratamento em um dos lados...PAPEL TRANSFER PCI.
Eu imprimo em impressora lazer e, transfiro com um ferro de passar roupas, para a
placa.

A placa deve estar previamente polida com palha de aço e, limpa com alcool isopropilico.

www.omsdigital.com.br

Grato


----------



## Agucasta

Obrigado, engmarcos!  Desculpe se o meu Português é ruim. Eu estudei na faculdade Português 

Suerte!


----------



## flashmax

GERI dijo:


> Hola a todos, como están.
> Les cuento, luego de varios, "muchos", variados, etc, etc, intentos de realizar PCB´s de la forma más práctica y sencilla, o sea "El Planchado", llegué a dar con el mejor papel aunque Uds no lo crean y como "yapa" es descarte de mi trabajo... ahora vamos a explicar pro y contra de los métodos.
> 
> Serigrafía: El mejor, pero para fabricar una sola plaquita, es antifuncional, se demora más en preparar el shablón o marco, que en imprimir y atacar la placa de PCB. Como agregado armar un pequeño tallercito para imprimir nuestras placas es bastante económico y el método de impresión es sencillo en si... inclusive el grabado del marco (que se recupera para seguir grabando otra placa), pero es recomendable para tiradas en serie, no para uno o dos placas.
> 
> Plotteo con Cutter: Muy bueno el método, cómodo (si se tiene un Cutter) y preciso, pero, cuando diseñamos los variados soft, no nos exportan los diseños en un formato que pueda reconocer el soft de Cutter, y como máximo a través de artilugios que saben los diseñadores se puede convertir el archivo creado en vector, por lo general a los archivos de PCB´s los tenemos en JPG, GIF, TIF, PDF, etc, menos en un formato vectorizado fácil de reconocer por el Cutter.
> 
> Ahora, el famoso planchado: Llevo tiempo buscando el mejor método y el mejor material para realizar la termotransferencia" hasta que por fin di en la tecla.
> 
> Papel Obra o común: NO porque el toner se adhiere demasiado y no se tranfiere 100%.
> Papel Vegetal: Idem al anterior pero se tranfiere en un 60-70%
> Papel Fotográfico: Idem al anterior y de yapa "caro"
> Papel Ilustración: ya sea virgen (en blanco) o impreso offset (un hoja de revista) no se transfiere por completo le den como le den.
> 
> Ahora lo mejor. les cuento tengo un empresa de publicidad en la cual (por suerte) dispongo de todas las herramientas para fabricar los PCB´s. (Cutter, Plotter Impresión, marcos de serigrafía, etc) ademá de la experiencia en el uso de las mismas.
> Dentro de este rubro existe un papel de "Termotransferencia" o "Transfer" en el cual se puede imprimir con Láser (toner), Ink Jet, serigrafía, etc. y este a la vez se tranfiere por calor (Panchado) al soporte que deseemos en nuestro caso el cobre de nuestro PCB.
> Les aseguro que se transfiere en un 100% porque está diseñado para eso. Pero encontré un pequeño problema y es que deja una fina película de una goma o pegamento que con un poco de trabajo lo frotamos con alcohol y sale, y listo para atacar con Cloruro Férrico o con lo que quieran..
> 
> Después de realizar infinidades de pruebas... allé el mejo papel, y es el tiro a metros y kg todos los días, el famoso papel es el que llamamos Liner o Papel base de los Vinilos Autoadhesivos que plotteamos o que usamos para hacer calcomanías o Stiker.
> Dicho papel, en su cara interna, o sea la cara que esta adherida al vinilo, posee una película siliconada la cual no deja que se adhiera el pegamento del vinilo y podamos despegar con facilidad... entonces dije, si no se pega nada (inclusive ni las fibras de tinta indeleble escriben sobre la superficie, ni lápiz, ni bolígrafos, nada de nada...) entonces creería que el toner de impresora láser tampoco...
> Hice la prueba, se imprime sin el más mínimo inconveniente, se transfiere con calor (planchado) y se levanta el papel sin humededer, frotar ni nada... y lo mejor... se tranfiere 100%, es material de desperdicio que se tira cuando se realizan plotteos... o sea Gratis (en mi caso).
> 
> Hagan la prueba y quedarán sorprendidos... Una acotación la plancha 150-160º aprox...
> Saludos y suerte...


Le recomiendo el ploter yo lo uso queda muy profesional se pasa el circuito con corel y se lleva a una grafica se hace cortar la calcamonia del circuito se pega en la placa y queda de diez!


----------



## germanlego

pablogross dijo:


> Le recomiendo el ploter yo lo uso queda muy profesional se pasa el circuito con corel y se lleva a una grafica se hace cortar la calcamonia del circuito se pega en la placa y queda de diez!



si lo he provado y quedan exelente, pues ami megusta saber mas y probar nuevas alternativas, ya que siempre no tedemos todas o algunas de las herramientas para desarrollar nuestros proyectos evitando quedar barados en proyectos que generan conocimiento o una buena remuneracion.


----------



## sony

es verdad yo acabo de probar el metodo y con muy buenos resultados este tema deberia estar en destacados.
saludos


----------



## rascueso

de acuerdo con vos sony tiene que estar en destacados... ahora puedo decir que me da gusto hacer una plaqueta.


----------



## Agucasta

No sé si está como para un destacado, habría que poner el método completo en un post limpio, y ahí que sea destacado.. Lo veo muy como historia personal, y como consejo, pero no como un tutorial..

Por ahí editando el primer post queda "lindo" como para un destacado.

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL

o sea que debo tomar el papel del contact, por ejemplo e imprimir con impresora laser (por la cara suavecita) y por esa misma cara la apoyo en la baquelita y luego con plancha a 150 grados? Me dejan anonadado. Y asi no mas ya quedan las pistas sobre el cobre, queda como si fuera una cinta?


----------



## sony

asi es ferchito por el lado donde va la parte siliconada osea la parte mas lisa
saludos


----------



## rascueso

amigos hoy conseguí el papel pero no tuve los resultados esperados el toner no se adiere completamente y algunas de las lineas salen sueltas. cosa que con el del contac no me paso. alguna sugerencia? saludos


----------



## bombu29

ese fue mi gran problema a la hora de hacer una PCB, estaba 2 horas calentando con la plancha, usaba el modo de vapor, probe el papel vegal y nada nunca se adheria la tinta a la placa... fui a una grafica para que me lo hagan en plotter y los tipos me decian que no q la limpieza (despegar los restos una vez cortadas las pistas) era muy complicada...
voy a probar con este tipo de papel tranfer pero mi problema es que no tengo impresora laser, y no creo que la fotocopiadora permita hacerme una copia en ese tipo de papel... intentare con la chorro de tinta haber que sucede


----------



## Agucasta

bombu29 dijo:


> ... intentare con la chorro de tinta haber que sucede



No sirve la impresora de chorro de tinta o _Inkjet_..


----------



## lemosluthier

cuanto tiempo hay que planchar que recomiendan, la punta de la plancha o el medio.

Saludos


----------



## GERI

El tiempo que hay que planchar hay que ir experimentando, haciendo pruebas....
yo no lo plancho más de 25-30 segundos con una plancha común y corriente con el termostato a 3/4 de su posición máxima. midiendo la temperatura 160º C aproximadamente


----------



## Gerson strauss

yo utilizo un papel que se llama propalcote (en Colombia) es un papel blanco parecido al fotografico, pero muchisimo mas barato, imprimen el circuito en laser y lo planchan a temperatura media, eso si toca despegar el papel sumergiendo la placa en agua fria por un rato, aunque el metodo que estan describiendo me parece muy interesante.


----------



## GERI

Como están, por lo que leo, les quiero aclarar que no es un nuevo método para fabricar pcb´s, sino, que a mi entender creo que encontré el mejor papel para imprir y transferir el diseño, ya que se transfiere el 100% y se lo remueve con total facilidad luego del planchado, incluso sin humedecer el papel y de yapa se lo puede conseguir "gratis" donde realizan ploteos....
Saludos....


----------



## rascueso

geri una pregunta.. al papel antes de imprimirlo le haces algún tratamiento?? te pregunto porque en mi caso no logro que se imprima el diseño completo, o sea la mayoría de las pistas se imprimen desplazadas o salen sueltas.. como que no llega a adherirse. probé pasando tinner al papel antes de imprimirlo y mejora pero no en su totalidad. también le pase virulana pero sigo sin óptimos rendimientos. la unica vez que me salio casi casi completo fue la primera.. estuvo lindo porque me motivo a seguir intentando. 
este métodos esta genial para hacer el lado de componentes porque no quedan restos de papel.


----------



## SERGIOD

Ese papel no lo conosco pero podria servis la base de stikers esos stiker que compran los niños?
servira, no se si entienda a que papel me refiero


----------



## GERI

Sirve cualquier papel que se usa de soporte y/o base para autoadhesivos....
En cuanto si le realizo algo al papel antes de imprimir.. la verdad no le hago ni le paso nada...
Ahora sabes que estoy pensando y capaz que tu impresora láser no calienta lo suficiente o tenes un toner de mala calidad, porque la verdad desde que comencé a utilizar este papel  no tengo problemas de adherencia de toner y uso dos impresoras HP 1005 y 1009 distintas y con ninguna tuve problemas...
Saludos y suerte


----------



## cox

genial el aporte chee!!!!

mañana me paso por calcojet a manguar retazos jeje

gracias y un saludo


----------



## rascueso

tengo una hp 1102w y el toner es el orig recien compradita. sera media chota?


----------



## elperros

Yo probé varios papeles, pero el que mejor me funciono es el de la marca "PLAQUETODO" son un poco más caros pero nunca volví a tener problemas...Los venden en capital federal o por mercadolibre. Espero que les sirva el dato. Y espero que esté permitido en el foro poner marcas. (En las reglas "extended version" no encontré ninguna que lo contraindique.)
Saludos


----------



## El Pelado

elperros dijo:


> Yo probé varios papeles, pero el que mejor me funciono es el de la marca "PLAQUETODO" son un poco más caros pero nunca volví a tener problemas...Los venden en capital federal o por mercadolibre. Espero que les sirva el dato. Y espero que esté permitido en el foro poner marcas. (En las reglas "extended version" no encontré ninguna que lo contraindique.)
> Saludos



Coincido 100% yo lo compre dudando y resulto ser barbaro


----------



## flacomaida

Yo lo hice en un papel de envoltorio de resma A4, necesitaba transferir un texto a un vaso de inoxidable y se me dio por probar con ese papel que lo veía plastificado que no se que sea, lo pase por la impresora láser y luego lo trasferí al vaso con un soldador y lo retire en seco nomás.
Ahora lo uso cuando tengo que hacer algún impreso, lo corto en A4 solo hay que tomarse el trabajo. 
Marca: No se si pueda mencionar acà, creo no muy conocida, pero las conocidas vi que son igual de brillantes, es del lado externo.
Espero les sirva.


----------



## tatajara

Hola compañeros
Logre conseguir el papel de las calcos, me lo dieron en un taller que hacen calcos, me dieron un rollo grande
Voy a  ver qué tal sale y les cuento 
Saludos


----------



## bombu29

lo acabo de probar ya que hace poco adquiri una impresora laser y recien termine de trasnferirlo y la verdad que se transfirio 99% con un solo golpe de calor de la plancha "LISTO".
digo 99% pero fue error mio al diseñar la placa hice las pistas demasiado finitas... muyyy finitas por eso quedo mal.

use el papel blanco que se despega de un vinilo simil fibra de carbono que tenia ahi tirado  de la marca mas berreta porque me acuerdo que cuando lo fui a comprar pregunte si habia "oracal" y el vendedor me dijo no, tengo uno sin marca y 3M


----------



## jahrliños

rascueso dijo:


> tengo una hp 1102w y el toner es el orig recien compradita. sera media chota?



Hola! Soy nuevo en el foro! muy interesante este post! este tema es algo  que siempre me resulto motivador para realizar...hacer los pcb's con la plancha,pero las 2 veces que lo intente nosalio bien que digamos y desistí.
 Consulta:que modelo de  impresoras Laser disponen ustedes para imprimir?tenia ganas de comprarme  una Hp monocromaticas de las mas economicas tipo la HP 1102 como la que compro rascueso..funcionan bien para hacer PDB? 
(obvio que la voy a usar para imprimir hojas comunes y textos,pero casi que la usaria con el fin de los pcb  )
Gracias,espero sus respuesta.


----------



## bombu29

jahrliños dijo:


> Hola! Soy nuevo en el foro! muy interesante este post! este tema es algo  que siempre me resulto motivador para realizar...hacer los pcb's con la plancha,pero las 2 veces que lo intente nosalio bien que digamos y desistí.
> Consulta:que modelo de  impresoras Laser disponen ustedes para imprimir?tenia ganas de comprarme  una Hp monocromaticas de las mas economicas tipo la HP 1102 como la que compro rascueso..funcionan bien para hacer PDB?
> (obvio que la voy a usar para imprimir hojas comunes y textos,pero casi que la usaria con el fin de los pcb  )
> Gracias,espero sus respuesta.



me habia olvidado de poner que lo hice con una HP 1102w, en las opciones configure el papel como 60/70 g/cm2 y la resolucion 1200dpi


----------



## jahrliños

Muchas gracias bambu! osea que es buena la impresora, funciona bien...la impresion la realizastes con el toner original que viene de fabrica que es una media carga en realidad?

Gracias!


----------



## tatajara

Hola compañeros
Les comento que realice la transferencia con el papel de calco y me dejo muy satisfecho
Acá les dejo la página de mi álbum donde está la foto

Saludos


----------



## bombu29

jahrliños dijo:


> Muchas gracias bambu! osea que es buena la impresora, funciona bien...la impresion la realizastes con el toner original que viene de fabrica que es una media carga en realidad?
> 
> Gracias!



si tengo el toner original imprimio 800 hojas nomas pero todavia tira


----------



## GERI

Como estan tanto tiempo, alguien tiene algo más para comentar y/o agregar para agregar como experiencia y poder armar como un tutorial con fotos y todo incluído.
Saludos


----------



## bryan3904

yo utilizo papel propalcote y pues funciona bien pero  no se si sea tan bueno como el que mencionan, ustedes que opinan?


----------



## El Pelado

bryan3904 dijo:


> yo utilizo papel propalcote y ps funciona bn pero ps no c si sea tan bueno como el q mencionan, q opinan?



Hola, antes que te salga el moderador, te lo digo yo, estamos en un foro, no en un chat, escribi para que todos entendamos.
Saludoas!


----------



## bryan3904

gracias por la aclaracion pero soy nuevo en el foro!


----------



## killer1

creen que ua hoja tamaño carta de ese papel al que esta aderido el vinilo pueda ser impreso varias veces


----------



## fdesergio

bryan3904 dijo:


> yo utilizo papel propalcote y pues funciona bien pero  no se si sea tan bueno como el que mencionan, ustedes que opinan?




Despues de muchas pruebas, tambien encontre que es el mejor el llamado PROPALCOTE (imagino es la marca del productor PROPAL) es un papel satinado como el de las revistas, aca en Colombia se consigue como a 2 centavos de dolar la hoja, algo asi como 25 pesos colombianos, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Natanjimenez

Excelente opcion!! voy a intentarlo


----------



## AntonioAA

Menos mal que vi este hilo 

Venia a contarlo como gran novedad !!! yo use el vinilo comun y corriente y anduvo PERFECTO, lo mas importante es que no me daño la impresora que era mi gran miedo.


----------



## Natanjimenez

vinilo como vinilo
?' pon una foto porfavor


----------



## AntonioAA

Me refiero al material que viene ( aqui en Argentina al menos ) para cubrir por ejemplo carpetas...
Es casi lo mismo que el que usan para plotear , solo que de menor calidad . Pero la parte que usamos es casi identica.... 
Subo foto en que se ve la marca del material y la ultima placa que hice con el ... fijate que tiene pistas muy finitas y salieron PERFECTAS . Plancha a 2/3 de la potencia, la pasas un minuto aproximadamente ... dejas enfriar y listo.


----------



## Americo

acabo de hacer la prueba, con papel base siliconado que sugiere GERI en la casa de un amigo(que tiene impresora laser) y me fue de mil maravillas... recomiendo este papel, aca en bolivia lo encuentras en cualquier tienda de productos de serigrafia. 

pd: estoy pensando en comprarme una laser para realizar mis proyectos, mucho mas a mi gusto.


----------



## Ferdinando12

Voy a hacer un pequeño aporte.
Me dedico a dar soporte informático con especialización en el área de las artes gráficas.
Uno de los problemas de las imprentas en el arte digital es precisamente la falta de "anclaje" del toner cuando lo transfieren directamente a un máster de impresión.

El defecto consiste en que el master de impresión se "pela", le saltan pedacitos de lo impreso después de unas pocas miles de copias en la impresora offset, esto es debido a un "fusado" deficiente.

El proceso de "fusado" es donde el toner (polvo de polímero finísimo con propiedades magnéticas) al pasar por el rodillo Fusor, es aplastado por la presión del fusor y parcialmente disuelto por el calor del mismo, esta combinación es la que "fija" ese termoplástico finísimo llamado Toner a las fibras del papel.

La presión no es crítica, la temperatura es crítica en este proceso.

Un problema muy común se presenta cuando el imprentero quiere imprimir sobre un papel muy grueso (cartulina, papel pesado, opalina, de 160g etc.) y NO AJUSTA LA DEFINICION DE PAPEL EN EL DRIVER DE IMPRESORA !!! sucede que cuando imprima, si pasara un dedo sobre la impresión, la misma se levantará........... y si se levanta se puede transferir completamente...............

Si al imprimir sobre papel mas grueso *Y* no se ajusta el tipo de papel en la caja de diálogo de impresión, el rodillo fusor seguirá fusando como siempre y no podrá fijar adecuadamente el toner, hecho que en este escenario es lo deseado, pero el toner se mantendrá anclado suficientemente como para transferirlo.

Resumiendo... 
1) Imprimir en cualquier medio GRUESO, cartulina o cualquier cosa de 120g o mayor, no tiene porque ser satinado o cosa parecida, simplemente que sea grueso.
2) En la caja de diálogo que aparece al imprimir, buscar la posibilidad de setear el tipo de papel y seleccionar el tipo normal para que no levante mas temperatura el fusor.
3) Tener en cuenta que al ser mas grueso el papel, la temperatura a usar para transferir al cobre debe ser mayor que lo que tenían acostumbrado o el tiempo de exposición
4) Por el hecho anterior recomiendo que el fenólico no esté frio, darle calor por la parte de atrás con un secador de pelo para calentarlo, tener cuidado de no calentarlo mucho para no poner en marcha el proceso de oxidación del cobre


----------



## rascueso

buenísimo... agendado para la próxima placa que tenga que hacer. gracias por el aporte y la detallada explicación ferdinando. saludos


----------



## buriedundead

hola, justo hace unos dias termine de construir mi tanque para hacer pcbs, y estoy q busco cual es el mejor papel posible para hacer placas. ojala q puedan hacer un tutorial con fotos y todo. gracias de antemano


----------



## rascueso

buriedundead podrias explicar lo del tanque?? estoy imaginando muchas cosas raras


----------



## luisgorris

Hola.
Yo al principio tambien tuve algunos problemillas con el metodo "plancha". Despues de haberle pillado el truco, decididamente me paso a la insoladora...antes o despues tendreis que ir a ella. Acabareis de un plumazo con todos los problemas!!!

saludos.


----------



## IMASDPIC

Voy hacer un aporte a la comunidad
Despues de leer en internet y buscar modos de tranferir fotolitos cuando son complicados 
pr el numero de pistas y delgadas el insolado no funciona nada bien
asi que despues de probar muchos modos de hacerlo 
aqui uno que va de maravilla 
referencia del papel : HJ A4 75CM POL MATE CAD CANS 9
  				 			 			Este papel es parecido al vegetal pero con una capa de cola vereis  que  un lado es rugoso y el otro mas resbaladizo pues por este ultimo  con una  impresora laser de toner las fotocopiadoras mismas de las  tiendas se  imprime el fotolito
rapidamente sin esperar mucho se pone la placa pcb previamente lijada   con lija fina ,y sin tocarla con los dedos se limpia de impurezas con   alcohol se pone el fotolito encima y con una plancha de casa le damos   calor uniforme 
en pocos minutos se retira la plancha se mete bajo el grifo con agua 
y se retira el `papel  se queda el fotolito bien pegado a la placa y ni   un resto de papel  eso si las pistas gordas como de mas de 1 cm da  algun  problema pero a mi me ha sacado de 1 mm perfectamente y de ahi al   atacado 
no suele dar problemas pero si de caso un rotu permanente fino y   arreglado 
a ver si alguien tiene mas metodos fiables de calidad que no cueste mil   historias encontrar el material 
un saludo


----------



## IMASDPIC

de hecho os voy a decir una cosa mas que e probado ya que esta bien eso del papel de vinilo pero a ver en que tienda os lo meten al tambor del toner osea que o tienes una impresora laser en casa o no vale
en mi caso no la tengo y decidi probar otra cosa me fui al señor del la imprenta y le comente el tema 
y decidio ponerle tope de resolucion de polvo de toner a la impresora fondo transaparente y calida de letra optima por lo que me imprimio en esta misma hoja que os detallava el fotolito
ahora calente antes la placa un poco ,lo pegue lo calente directamente por encima sin paño ni nada plancha directa a papel  y le metes vapor ahora vas retirando la plancha y al mismo tiempo el papel poco a poco y sabeis que ? perfecto cualquier fotolito y sin restos de papel ni nada todo es cuestion de hacer varios y cada vez le pillaras mas el truco a lo de calentar y despegar a mi el primero me dio algun problema pero cuando hice varios mas se quedaron perfectos


----------



## Manub

Mi experiencia con impresora Samsung ML-1610 papel normal sale perfecto pero hay que utilizar el sistema remojado, con el liner ò siliconado una de càl y otra de arena , al parecer la temperatura externa influye mùchisimo en el proceso ya que la impresora atasca y resbala el siliconado, en cambio si le pongo A4 por debajo pegado y siliconado de los Chinos (sacado de Vinilo) me va òptima el A4 pegable de libreria y el vinilo de los chinos ya he probado varios y todos resbalan demasiado, la verdad la marca Samsumg no es cara pero no coje todos tipos de papel, me han dicho que las HP van mejor pero de momento tendrè que zafarme con lo que tengo.

Saludos a tod@s.


----------



## aquileslor

Miren
Aqui les dejo un tutorial completo de como hacer circuitos impresos por transferencia del papel. Usen sin miedo este papel que anda de maravillas.
les deseo suerte a todos.


----------



## Coitsu

Hola, tengo una gran duda.

Con tanto papel que publican, he estado leyendo y leyendo, para quedarme al final con 3 tipos de papel... y no me puedo decidir cual de los 3 elegir.

Papel lustre, papel base para vinilo o stickers y el papel transfer. Cual es mejor? Cual transfiere mas rapido, cual es mas barato?

Ese papel base para vinilo o sticker que menciona GERI, aparte de conseguirlo en los ploter, tambien se puede conseguir en los papeles que se usan para pegar calcomanias grandes en los vidrios de las tiendas y en los carros?

Por ejm. 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MPE-400829313-vinilo-pvc-autoadhesivo-50cms-x-30m-fluorescente-_JM_

Eso me puede servir? Usaria el papel que se descarta y no el adhesivo?

Gracias por las respuestas


----------



## aquileslor

Lee´bien el tutorial que subí antes. probalo y verás.  El papel que indico se consigue en cualquier negocio de computación. Además te lo aceptan en todas las fotocopiadoras.
Suerte.


----------



## Dario

yo lo que hago para hacer mis pcbs con plancha es: primero, imprimo con impresora laser, despues limpio bien el cobre con virulana y thiner comun. despues pongo la placa sobre la plancha cliente (no del lado del cobre, del lado donde irian los componentes) y la caliento un poco, despues apoyo el papel con mucho cuidado y le paso un rodillo de goma que tengo, caliento con la plancha un poco mas y vuelvo a pasar el rodillo 2 veces mas y listo, al valde con agua  . y de papel, uso cualquier papel que sea brillante como el de las revistas, es muy bueno, saludosss.


----------



## marveto2

el metodo de planchado se puede usar para placas grandes de 20cm x 20cm??? 
es que lo he usado pero para placas de tamano moderado, pero no tan grande como esta...  muchas gracias... 
pd: buen tema me han dado muchas ideas para poder usar.


----------



## Electronec

marveto2 dijo:


> el metodo de planchado se puede usar para placas grandes de 20cm x 20cm???
> (...).



Perfectamente.

Saludos.


----------



## electroipod

Aca un video de lo que mencionan todos:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=bD3rIU7b9QY


----------



## el_patriarca

perdón por reflotar el tema, pero por la alegría de haber hecho una PCB casi perfecta no podía dejar de agradecer a los que sugieren el papel de los autoadhesivos como el mejor para usar en el método de planchado.

a excepción de un par de pistitas en una esquina, la PCB me salió perfecta y sin necesidad de meter al agua y menos de frotar. se despega como sticker y transfiere 100% del toner de la impresora laser... como si fuera tatuaje falso. no podía creer lo que veían mis ojos cuando lo despegue ya que llevaba días intentando y era una decepción tras otra.

una vez más mil gracias a todos los que aportaron sus sugerencias y ahora toca seguir practicando para poder sacar PCBs perfectas a la primera. gracias.


----------



## n64deco

GERI dijo:


> Hola como están???
> Ya probaron con el "papel" que les recomendé?
> Alguien tiene algo que opinar o consultar?
> Suerte. Saludos



Yo he probado con ese papel... solo que tengo un problema... las impresoras que tengo que son de buena calidad de impresión como que queman la parte donde se imprime y ocasiona que incluso se pegue el papel al rodillo del toner y he probado en impresoras laser muy viejitas como la HP laserjet 6L e imprime sin  ningún problema pero la impresión es tan mala que las pistas "delgadas" salen como chorreadas, es decir que el papel es tan efectivo que ni la impresión se le pega  en cambio con la impresora buena HP CP1020 solo me imprimió bien la primera vez y después se pegó el papel y ya no volví a intentar y quería saber algún modelo de impresora que uses o me recomiendes???


----------



## Dario

Hola amigos... bueno, despues de renegar mucho y pensando en como funciona esto del planchado, descubri lo siguiente: la idea es que cuando realizamos la impresion, el toner se pose sobre una superficie de la que luego le sea facil despegarse. cuando planchamos, el toner se calienta y se derrite, pegandose asi, en el pcb. si el toner ha sido calentado uniformemente en todo el dibujo, no tendra problemas en pegarse y quedarse firmemente agarrado a la superficie cobreada. una buena idea, es precalentar el pcb lo mas que se pueda antes de colocar el papel con la impresion sobre el, para luego plancharlo. he estado pensando en la teoria de esto y he llegado a pensar que si hubiese algun quimico que pudiese colocarse al cobre y de reaccionar al hacer contacto con el toner y disolverlo, no haria falta la plancha. con solo un rodillo podriamos hacer pcbs de muy buena calidad... saludosss


----------



## n64deco

Dario dijo:


> Hola amigos... bueno, despues de renegar mucho y pensando en como funciona esto del planchado, descubri lo siguiente: la idea es que cuando realizamos la impresion, el toner se pose sobre una superficie de la que luego le sea facil despegarse. cuando planchamos, el toner se calienta y se derrite, pegandose asi, en el pcb. si el toner ha sido calentado uniformemente en todo el dibujo, no tendra problemas en pegarse y quedarse firmemente agarrado a la superficie cobreada. una buena idea, es precalentar el pcb lo mas que se pueda antes de colocar el papel con la impresion sobre el, para luego plancharlo. he estado pensando en la teoria de esto y he llegado a pensar que si hubiese algun quimico que pudiese colocarse al cobre y de reaccionar al hacer contacto con el toner y disolverlo, no haria falta la plancha. con solo un rodillo podriamos hacer pcbs de muy buena calidad... saludosss



TU idea no es mala... yo lo que hago con el papel que mas me funciona (no digo que este que mencionan no funcione, me funcionó una vez y después ya no por problemas de que la impresora lo quema o no se que pase que se atasca y pega por la parte donde se imprime)
pero en fin, lo que hago es calentar primero el pcb del lado del cobre con la plancha o con pistola de aire caliente antes de ponerle el papel y después lo difícil es colocar el papel estando caliente, porque una vez colocado este se empieza a "adherir" y si lo mueves ya se arruinó el impreso así que hay que tener buen pulso para colocarlo a la primera y sin quemarse para después planchar de nuevo por encima del papel y tener mejores resultados que solo planchando por arriba


----------



## marco301

Me suena mucho la idea del papel que queda del adhesivo, que pena por retomar el tema tanto tiempo despues, pero levo tanto tiempo tratando de hacer que el circuito me quede excelente, ya que es un prototipo de un dispositivo comercial, he probado muchas formas y tipos de papel y nada me queda bien, probaré con este, gracias.


----------



## aquileslor

Probaste el papel que indico mas arriba?


----------



## marco301

Hola ¿que tal?
La verdad se me hizo muy complicado poder probarlo, ya que no tengo impresora laser y fui como a 10 sitios y en ninguno me lo quisieron imprimir en el papel que mencionas, solo en uno el señor se atrevió, pero la impresión salió mal, no se pego el tonner al papel y no quiso volver a probar ya que la impresora le empezó a fallar. 

Estoy probando con papel glossy de 100 gsm a ver que tal me va, le estaré comentando, gracias.


----------



## Giskard

Mira, antes usaba el papel cuché o papel fotografía sin brillos, no sé como lo conozca. Pero desde qué entre a trabaje en PCB conocí el Vinilo y es muy generoso. En solo 1 min sin exagerar te transfiere el PCB a la tabla fenólica, eso a una temperatura más de 90°c.


----------



## marco301

Comprendo, la verdad me suena mucho, pero como no tengo impresora láser me toco salir a buscar donde y en ninguna parte me quisieron imprimir en ese papel


----------



## vvnaon

No sé si ya habrá alguien que lo haya usado, pero aquí en la Ciudad de México, en Office Depot venden un papel fotográfico acabado brillante de la misma marca o sea Office Depot que de verdad lo recomiendo mucho mucho, las ventajas que tiene son las siguientes:

1.- No es tan grueso el papel por lo que permite mayor transferencia de calor.

2.- No está plastificado por lo que no es necesario después de haberlo pasado a la plancha, ponerlo en agua para que se empiece a despegar y estar batallando durante un par de horas para que quede sólo las pistas antes de pasarlo al cloruro férrico.

3.- Sólo se necesita una uñita para despegar el papel por cualquiera de sus esquinas, y se despega como si hubiésemos despegado una calcomanía de su papel acerado para pegarla en donde se nos plazca.

4.- La más importante es que es de una economía bárbara por ser marca propia.



Ignoro si los suscritos a este tema en sus respectivos países haya Office Depot, si lo tienen, que gran bendición pues comprobarán lo que les informo.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## marco301

vvnaon dijo:


> No sé si ya habrá alguien que lo haya usado, pero aquí en la Ciudad de México, en Office Depot venden un papel fotográfico acabado brillante de la misma marca o sea Office Depot que de verdad lo recomiendo mucho mucho, las ventajas que tiene son las siguientes:
> 
> 1.- No es tan grueso el papel por lo que permite mayor transferencia de calor.
> 
> 2.- No está plastificado por lo que no es necesario después de haberlo pasado a la plancha, ponerlo en agua para que se empiece a despegar y estar batallando durante un par de horas para que quede sólo las pistas antes de pasarlo al cloruro férrico.
> 
> 3.- Sólo se necesita una uñita para despegar el papel por cualquiera de sus esquinas, y se despega como si hubiésemos despegado una calcomanía de su papel acerado para pegarla en donde se nos plazca.
> 
> 4.- La más importante es que es de una economía bárbara por ser marca propia.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoro si los suscritos a este tema en sus respectivos países haya Office Depot, si lo tienen, que gran bendición pues comprobarán lo que les informo.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Hola, te queda facil encontrar la referencia del papel que nos comentas, creo que en Colombia hay Office Depot, en un departamento diferente al que vivo pero puedo hacer el intento de conseguirlo, pero veo en su pagina que tienen varias referencias del papel fotografico. 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## vvnaon

marco301 dijo:


> Hola, te queda facil encontrar la referencia del papel que nos comentas, creo que en Colombia hay Office Depot, en un departamento diferente al que vivo pero puedo hacer el intento de conseguirlo, pero veo en su pagina que tienen varias referencias del papel fotografico.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



Hola marco301

Este es, y lo venden de 20 piezas y el peso de cada hoja es de 170 g/m²

Con este no deberían de ponerse difíciles donde se los imprimen.


----------



## ruben90

Siempre me ah venido a la mente un armatoste para imprimir placas. La idea en si es combinar una impresora convencional y una insoladora.

Ya que el toner necesita calor para "fundirse" en el papel, la idea sería omitir este paso y que la imagen, impresa en la banda de transferencia, se postrara sobre la placa la cual estaria boca arriba. Después se activarian los LED ultravioleta para comenzar la transferencia. La placa se incorporaria al aparato como si fuera un CD y al terminar lo expulsaria. Unas escobillas limpiarian la banda de transferencia para un nuevo diseño.

Tengo una vieja multifuncional Kanon que me regalo un vecino, asi como una fuente ATX. Espero comenzar con el proyecto y no morir en el intento.


----------



## moonwalker

respecto a la transferencia de diseños en toner a la placa de toner, es verdad lo que dice el colega arriba: Que dificil es conseguir que te impriman algo en una hoja de vinilo, muchos les da temor y reamlmente a veces estos papeles de vinilo se hacen peligroso para un impresora, mejor es tener la de uno propia; en Caracas usaba uno llamado papel transfer, haciendo mis primeros PCBs con ese tipo de papel pero no me gustaba mucho lo de colocarlo en agua e ir despegando poco a poco el papel sobrante. hoy en dia uso el metodo rudimentario del papel carbon pero me gustaria usar lo de Geri, un papel de vinilo que no se como se dice aca en colombia pero leyendo un hilo por aí en este mismo tema supe que usaron el papel sobrante que queda del Contact que se usar para forrar cuadernos... si es por ciento transferible?? le pregunte a la chica de la tienda fotocopiadora y me dijo: Ni pensarlo que voy a meter ese papel a la maquina.. me gustaria usarlo para descansar la mano del papel carbon


----------



## el_patriarca

espero que no se tomen esto de mala manera. si van a hacer varias placas, o si se van a dedicar a hacer proyectos electrónicos, tienen que comprarse la impresora láser. es incómodo ir a rogar que te impriman las placas, y si, la impresora después de un tiempo se arruinará, pero ahora las láser están muy baratas y se debe tomar esto como una inversión.


----------



## Scooter

Pues siempre pensé si las impresoras que imprimían en CDs valían para imprimir en un circuito impreso.
Estaría bien.

Mira, se me acaba de ocurrir otra maldad. Poner el circuito en la cama de una impresora 3d y darle una sola capa.


----------



## RUDA

Hola a todos he probado el papel que recomiendan al inicio de este post. ( el que se desecha ) de etiquetas auto adhesivas lo imprimí por la cara brillante con láser HP 1018. configurada en tipo de papel grueso 90-105g/m2. resolución 600. Y el resultado fue excelente. Lo recomiendo 100%. Saludos a la comunidad....Ruda


----------



## drenda

Hola , yo quise imprimir con una Brother HL1212, y no hubo caso de imprimir en ese papel, no agarra el toner. A alguien le paso ?


----------



## danimallen5

Hola, solo por comentar mi experiencia con papel para transferir pcb por planchado, en España en cualquier bazar chino ya sea grande o pequeño, venden unos tubos de papel, supongo para envolver regalos, los suelen tener en una caja en vertical.  El color no importa porque usaremos la cara blaca, por 90 centimos lo compras. Tendran como un metro de ancho y no recuerdo ahora cuanto de largo, pero usando la cara blanca para imprimir ahi el circuito se transfiere sin problemas y practicamente perfecto. Yo uso una impresora Ricoch laser he incluso para la serigrafia de los componentes se transfiere sin muchos problemas. Para orientarse en el tema del calor, con la plancha a tope de potencia, la cara de color del papel te queda donde tu pasas la plancha, cuando se obserban una especie de aguas porque el color empieza a deshacerse, ya esta listo,con un par de pruebas se le pilla el punto, unos 10 minutos de calor y luego al agua minimo otros 10 minutos queda perfecto. 
Facil de conseguir barato y con un tubo tienes para muchas placas. Un saludo


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, quiero pillarme una impresora láser, algo economico, para imprimir mis propias pcb, algún modelo que me puedan recomendar que estén utilizando y de buen resultado. 

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En principio, cualquier impresora laser va sin problemas...es mas un asunto de calidad del toner, configuracion correcta para imprimir el PCB y el tipo de papel elegido para facilitar la transferencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En principio, cualquier impresora laser va sin problemas...es mas un asunto de calidad del toner, configuracion correcta para imprimir el PCB y el tipo de papel elegido para facilitar la transferencia.


Esto ya lo comenté mas atrás, pero parece que, para variar, no me leyeron , el 85% de las impresoras láser sirve en mayor o menor grado, pero algunas emplean un tipo de tóner que *NO *puede ser disuelto NI vuelto a fundir, así que OJO al piojo
Que yo sepa las *Hewlett Packard NO *(Ningún modelo) posee ese inconveniente 

Toshiba **
Brother*  *
Ricoh ** 
Lexmark Aún no sometida a FogoEnsayo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Las recargas de toner "genérico" o los cartuchos de toner no-originales para esas máquinas tienen el mismo problema???
Por que tengo un par de conocidos, uno con Brother y otro con Samsung, y les vá bien...al menos hasta donde yo sé.


----------



## el_patriarca

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Las recargas de toner "genérico" o los cartuchos de toner no-originales para esas máquinas tienen el mismo problema???
> Por que tengo un par de conocidos, uno con Brother y otro con Samsung, y les vá bien...al menos hasta donde yo sé.



Me atrevo a decir que el toner no-original es el mejor para imprimir pcb's. Porque es el que más fácilmente se desprende. El problema que yo le encuentro mas bien es que "pinta menos"que uno original


----------



## rulfo

Será probar, si en el primer toner hay suerte, estupendo, si no, a seguir probando, lo que pasa que cada tóner vale una pasta y lo que tardaré en gastarlo, pero bueno, hay que arriesgarse!!!
Hasta ahora siempre las impresoras que he tenido han sido de la marca hp, y la verdad no han dado problema, claro que de inyección... 
Gracias


----------



## danimallen5

Yo tengo una Ricoh sp112 y con papel de regalo de los chinos como ya comente aqui, salen las placas perfectas.


----------



## Fogonazo

el_patriarca dijo:


> Me atrevo a decir que el toner no-original es el mejor para imprimir pcb's. Porque es el que más fácilmente se desprende. El problema que yo le encuentro mas bien es que "pinta menos"que uno original


Satamente 


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Las recargas de toner "genérico" o los cartuchos de toner no-originales para esas máquinas tienen el mismo problema???
> Por que tengo un par de conocidos, uno con Brother y otro con Samsung, y les vá bien...al menos hasta donde yo sé.


Hasta donde yo se las recargas o cartuchos genéricos dan peores calidades de impresión, _*pero mejores transferencias  *_, bueno para el bolsillo y para las PCB´s


----------



## rulfo

danimallen5 dijo:


> Yo tengo una Ricoh sp112 y con papel de regalo de los chinos como ya comente aqui, salen las placas perfectas.


Lástima que este agotada, ya que se ve que tiene algunos años, si no me la fuese pillado del tirón, que la utilizas con tóner original?
Gracias


----------



## danimallen5

Si, es el original pero tiene historia..   me la llevé del trabajo, el encargado estaba harto de cambiar de tóner, la usaban bastante y al terminar el trabajo me dijo llevátela que no la quiero ni ver. 
Pille los tóner gastados y me la llevé. Ahora la tengo con uno de esos supuestamente gastados, pero al que cambie el chip por una memoria  eprom de una tv. Luego siguiendo un tutorial que encontré en reddit,  con un arduino para grabar los datos en la eprom, resucitó el tóner y lleva años con el mismo y eso que estaba gastado.  

Ahí dejo una foto de la eprom :


----------



## rulfo

danimallen5 dijo:


> Si, es el original pero tiene historia..   me la llevé del trabajo, el encargado estaba harto de cambiar de tóner, la usaban bastante y al terminar el trabajo me dijo llevátela que no la quiero ni ver.
> Pille los tóner gastados y me la llevé. Ahora la tengo con uno de esos supuestamente gastados, pero al que cambie el chip por una memoria  eprom de una tv. Luego siguiendo un tutorial que encontré en reddit,  con un arduino para grabar los datos en la eprom, resucitó el tóner y lleva años con el mismo y eso que estaba gastado.
> 
> Ahí dejo una foto de la eprom :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 189432


No tenía ni idea de que se les pudiera modificar los datos de los integrados, buen trabajo...


----------



## JuanDanielZ

Buenas será este el tipo de papel? :

Lo conseguí en un local de diseño gráfico. Solo falta cortarlo.


----------



## cuervobrujo

Si. ese es el papel que queda después de usar el "Contac· o Laminado plástico auto-adhesivo .


----------



## JuanDanielZ

Muchísimas gracias, amigo cuervobrujo.


----------



## fwalsh

Si bien no es papel, el que utilizo con muy buen resultado para realizar mis placas es el PnP Blue que por estos lares ( Argentina ) suele comercializarlo la casa Quiwi SRL.
Aclaro que barato no es pero, por lo menos para mí, vale la inversión.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo uso el papel ilustración de 90grs.  y vá como piña...por dos mangos el pliego...del que salen una parva de hojas.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Yo por lo que vi.
Una buena pcb sale bien con el papel couche.
Pero el mérito no es 100% del papel.
Es de la placa en si.
Tenía unas placas viejas de 8 años cuando se ponen color café.

Por más que las lije, puli y demás, el tóner no pega.
Pero las placas nuevas, tienen un barniz protector que hace que se vean color rosa siempre, si lo lijas, el tóner se queda al primer intento.

Nieguenmelo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo uso el papel ilustración de 90grs.  y vá como piña...por dos mangos el pliego...del que salen una parva de hojas.


Si, el papel de ilustración va muy bien.


----------



## el_patriarca

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Yo por lo que vi.
> Una buena pcb sale bien con el papel couche.
> Pero el mérito no es 100% del papel.
> Es de la placa en si.
> Tenía unas placas viejas de 8 años cuando se ponen color café.
> 
> Por más que las lije, puli y demás, el tóner no pega.
> Pero las placas nuevas, tienen un barniz protector que hace que se vean color rosa siempre, si lo lijas, el tóner se queda al primer intento.
> 
> Nieguenmelo.



Durante la cuarentena me dediqué a preparar algunas PCB, usando mis placas de al menos 3 años guardadas en el sótano húmedo. No he tenido problemas al transferir. Tal vez es por el método, porque yo no uso papel couche, sino la sobra del contact.


----------

